# Starting New Build



## Kc_read (Sep 27, 2011)

So ive just started to get all my pieces together for my large scale build with a tv cabinet i pick up tomoro,
im pretty confident in the whole build having my mix of artistic and tradeskills, 

Ill be uploading first pics tomoro of the base, and ill be using this thread to milk you all of your knowledge.

But first things first with heating im going to have flush mounted halogens (or even just LEDS if my idea is sufficient) but i was also thinking of the versitility of heat mats and was just wondering if it would be hazardous to have a heat mat moulded inside the fake styrofoam rocks even maybe between some ceramic tiles moulded into the rock?


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 28, 2011)

LED lights produce almost no heat at all.

I have been looking into using heat cord embedded in polystyrene fake rock. I am testing a heat cord now, I have a layer of foil tape on the polystyrene, then heat cord on the underside of a large slate tile sitting on top. So far it heats to 35degrees.

You would need to do some testing, polystyrene starts to soften and melt at around 60degrees, so what ever heat source you use would need to have maximum heat somewhere less than 60deg. If you bed it on to your fake rock, it can't be serviced.


----------



## Kc_read (Sep 28, 2011)

The LED's are just for show if the heat mat does the trick, I was talkin to a chick the other day and she told me that she puts a mat inside a polypipe and it heats to the perfect temp so that's a possibility aswell for fake branches, ill talk to the guys at my local supplier about the mats because from wat I hear the 7watt doesn't get too hot I can make the mat accessable be makeing a removable top half...


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 28, 2011)

i would be worried about using heat mats, especially if being put into a place whear they are not easilly accessable. alot of threads here showing what damage a heat mat can do.

heat cord would be a good option. i know a guy running heat cord through fake branches as the only heat source in 1 of his enclosures. but even with heat cord i wouldnt want to embedd it into fake rock walls or anything, just in case it faults and needs to be replaced. JMO


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm looking at doing something similar and having a panel that lifts off so that the heat source can be serviced or replaced if needed.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Sep 28, 2011)

we have used a few different types of heat sources in our enclosures. our big diamond one simply has two downlights (not LED as they produce no heat) and one swtiches off at night. the others all have heat lights inside with the cages as the tops of the enclosures are visable and aren't up high.


----------



## Kc_read (Sep 28, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> I'm looking at doing something similar and having a panel that lifts off so that the heat source can be serviced or replaced if needed.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking but if heat mats aren't too good ill look into the heat cord setup. 

The only reason I really want lights is that it'll be in a dark room so I want to set a timer for day and night cycle, and as I have easy access to all sorts of things from buildings sites I work on (obtained legally BTW) my imagination runs wild with al the possibilitys, I was thinking of running heat cord through conduit as a fake branch just thinking of how I could make it look realistic...


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

> I was thinking of running heat cord through conduit as a fake branch just thinking of how I could make it look realistic...



I would wrap it in papier mache to provide a good base for sticking texture on and then do the grout and PVA, It would be set in a sngle position once you were done though otherwise the grout would crack, I'd be inclined to have some very stiff wire in between the conduit and the papier mache to make it more solid.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kc_read said:


> I was thinking of running heat cord through conduit as a fake branch just thinking of how I could make it look realistic...



there are some vids on youtube where yanks are using pvc pipe as perches, then using a small butane torch to burn the pvc , looks pretty effective on the vids, have not seen it in person tho

How to Make SCORCHED PVC PERCHES (for your aboreal/tree snakes) - YouTube


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmmm have to say they don't do a whole lot for me but I suspect that more to do with the jointed look he's used, as single cross bars installed into the box they could be quite effective with greenery around them to blend them in a bit


----------



## Kc_read (Sep 28, 2011)

nah that pvc pipe thing is ugly as... but thanks for trying mate.
okay theres the base, im gonna spend the weekend sanding back as i dont like the colour and theres a few dents/scratches i wanna get rid of.
the plan is to put a hatch on the top to hide all the wiring etc and where the hole is at the back i can place a fairly large hide built in with the fake backdrop, place a few fake plants around and a branch or 2 and ill be happy with it. im gonna experiment and see if i can replicate slate as it fits in with the perth hill region


----------



## Virides (Sep 29, 2011)

The cupboard doors at the bottom can have their handles replaced with our Stainless Steel Handles - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 2, 2011)

few snaps of what ive been working on starting to revarnish the cabinet, and working on the centre rockwall not sure im happy with it though so might try again, gonna see some glaziers tomoro after work about some glass doors an im gonna paint the inside of the cabinet just not sure on color yet, hoping once i have some fake plants hanging from the wall itll look alright




*edit* finished painting it in the light the brown goes orange... time to head back to the hardware


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 8, 2011)

Hows this project Going?


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 9, 2011)

Been a bit flat out at work so havent had much time to work on it heres where im at now, just gotta work out the doors. 
Id love swinging doors but im not all that familier with hinges that can attach to glass panels so ill probably go with a sliding track :?

hes a picture of where its at now, im gonna hid the line of bare timber at the top with expander foam may even creat a heated shelf for barney to curl up then


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 9, 2011)

Talk to a glazier, they should be able to privide you with glass with hinges attached and then you'd just need to attach the hinges to the frame


----------



## Kc_read (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a little update on my project, been absent for the last few months for one reason or another but finally able to get back into this, grouting is all finished just in the sealing process now.
Hoping to get it all done within the week.

One quick question to anyone, I need to set up some lights but unsure as what to go for. I also noticed that everyone puts vents in whats the significance of that may i ask?


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 25, 2012)

Kc_read said:


> View attachment 235338
> View attachment 235339
> View attachment 235340
> 
> ...




Air flow = fresh air to breath


----------



## Kc_read (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers, kinda figured that the gap in the glass wouldnt be sufficient airflow 
I'll add a picture with the glass in today, so its just a vent and lights to go in now then i have to find a new addition to my family


----------



## crl94 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's looking awesome (y) Any interesting ideas for water, branches, greenery? also ow are you covering the lights?


----------



## Kc_read (Jan 25, 2012)

Im hoping i can scavenge some flush mounted lights from work and place some GU10 globes in if not ill put a caged light setup, im installing a vent through the top to allow air flow from the enclosure and electricals.

For the water im just putting a water bowl down in the center, i would love to do a waterfall but not at this stage maybe for my next build if i ever get around to it


----------



## Kc_read (Feb 13, 2012)

Final update on this project,
-Ive finally found my lights
-Installed a vent in the top shelf to keep it hidden
-Put all the greenery in
-Picking up lock for sliding doors tomoro
-New Thermostat is in the mail hopefully all good on that end

Only thing missing after that is the new resident, just waiting on Armadale Reptile Center's approvel then they'll release him into my capable hands


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 12, 2012)

That light looks hectic bright


----------



## Kc_read (Mar 12, 2012)

It's taken with my phone which can't really handle too much light, might also be when I was testing a halogen bulb out. In the end I ended up using a ceramice above the basking ledge and an led for light

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------

